# capture d'ecran via le terminal.



## nunut (1 Mars 2005)

Bonjour 
Voila j'ai effectué une recherche et je ne trouve pas de réponse ...
Est-il possible via le terminal de lancer une commande de capture d'ecran?
Si oui en fait est-il possible de creer une combinaison de touche executant cette commande une fois le logiciel lancé?
Je m'explique; au bureau on utilise un logiciel sous unix qu'on demarre directement par login au demarrage de l'UC .
Une fois le logiciel lancé on aimerait faire des copies d'écran mais on ne sait pas comment...
Peut-etre n'ai je pas été assez précis et je m'en excuse.
Merci et @ +


----------



## Marcus (2 Mars 2005)

Hello,

mais n'y aurait-il pas un moyen de rediriger la sortie du terminal non pas vers l'ecran mais vers un fichier texte ???


----------



## nunut (2 Mars 2005)

Marcus a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> mais n'y aurait-il pas un moyen de rediriger la sortie du terminal non pas vers l'ecran mais vers un fichier texte ???


Salut 
ben à priori suite a des manip hazardeuses le concepteur/distributeur a volontairement bridé les commandes de son logiciel et il ne serait pas possible pour nous d'activer cette fonction ou même de la programmer...
Comme ca on le fera faire par le concepteur et on payera l'option hyper cher....
 :mouais: 
@+


----------



## hegemonikon (2 Mars 2005)

Marcus a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> mais n'y aurait-il pas un moyen de rediriger la sortie du terminal non pas vers l'ecran mais vers un fichier texte ???



essaye :

_ls / > fichier.txt_

ça te donne la liste des fichier et répertoire à la racine et ça écrit le résultat dans fichier.txt

tu redirige ce qui doit s'afficher dans le terminal avec ">"


----------



## clampin (4 Mars 2005)

ben sinon pour faire des capture d'écran sous macos X et dans le terminal se nomme screencapture...


----------



## hegemonikon (4 Mars 2005)

Bravo Clampin 

_
usage: screencapture [-icmwsWx] [file]
  -i      capture screen interactively, by selection or window
            control key - causes screen shot to go to clipboard
            space key   - toggle between mouse selection and
                          window selection modes
            escape key  - cancels interactive screen shot
  -c      force screen capture to go to the clipboard
  -m      only capture the main monitor, undefined if -i is set
  -w      only allow window selection mode
  -s      only allow mouse selection mode
  -W      start interaction in window selection mode
  -x      do not play sounds
  -S      in window capture mode, capture the screen not the window
  file    where to save the screen capture_

bonne chance


----------



## xpoulet (10 Mars 2005)

Si le système est un unix, tu devrais trouver ton bonheur dans le paquetage imagemagick, qui te donnera accès à la commande import.

pour une capture:

import -window root maCapture.png


ou encore le paquetage scrot


----------

